# US Visa interview in Dubai/ Alternative countries to visit



## chubby_engineer (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey all:

Yesterday I had my SECOND B1/B2 visa interview at the US consulate in Dubai, of course it was rejected! my first B1/B2 interview was fine, visa approved, but they returned the passport with 221G sheet and placed under Administrative processing until this moment. Out of sadness , I sent an email to the consulate to cancel me visa application ( and then I apologized!!! ) which of course they immediately closed and told me to re-apply if I wish to travel to US in the future. I reapplied Yesterday and had my SECOND B1/B2 visa interview at the US consulate in Dubai, the officer asked my about my residence and Job, looked ( gazed deeply with a sign of a surprise) at her computer, called her supervisor and asked me to wait and then it was rejected! No reasons were given, Just " We cant process your visa right now!" and handed me a 214 b sheet. So I asked her, " Can I reapply later" and replied "You are always welcome to re-apply"

I felt frustrated (And I feel extremely worried that my rejection now is permanent) despite the officer was extremely professional and polite. I felt like writing this to share my experience with fellow expats who are living in Dubai. Did anyone suffered as I did? or is't just normal to get rejected like that?. I live in Dubai since 1993 and I have a good job here and am only 28 years old! I personally think that this is enough tie to return to this beloved country <3 <3


I would appreciate any answer as I am extremely worried and sad


----------

